# Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo liebes Mindfactory-Forum,

ich wollte mir mal wieder einen neuen PC leisten und habe dafür 1000 - 1200 € zur Verfügung. Dieses habe ich mir bisher soweit ausgesucht:

2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16...
Xigmatek Asgard Pro Midi Tower ohne Netzteil...
530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003...
Intel Core i5 3550 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel
120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m...
EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle Lüfterbefestigung 4...
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual...
16GB (2x 8192MB) Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1600...
128GB OCZ Vertex 4 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC...
LiteOn 12xBD Writer Blu-ray SATA Bulk


Ist die Zusammenstellung gut?

Soll ich bei der SSD gleich eine 256 GB nehmen? Ich habe gehört, desto mehr Speicherplatz desto mehr Datenleitungen. Also auch schneller. Stimmt dies?

Soll bei der SSD lieber eine Samsung 830 nehmen? Ich habe absichtlich die OCZ gewählt, weil die einen noch besseren Controller haben sollte. Andersrum wieder sagen viele, die Vertex 1-3 wären schnell kaputtgegangen. Aber es kann ja sein, dass es mit der Vertex 4 nicht so wird. 
Außerdem sind ja 5 Jahre Garantie drauf.

Bei dem Bluray-Brenner habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt. Es gibt kaum Bluray Brenner, obwohl Bluray doch schon seit 3 Jahren am Markt ist. Warum kommt hier kein Durcbruch? Wann kommt er?

Bei dem RAM: Ich nehme da gleich 16 GB. Aber welchen? Ich habe jetzt einfach den Kingston ValueRAM genommen, weil der am günstigten war. Aber das unterscheidet sich nur um Euros. Von daher: Wenn Corsair Vengeance oder TeamGroup besser sind, sagt das, dann nehme ich diese. Ich dachte ursprünglich immer Kingston wäre der Hammer

Das Netzteil: Ist das Netzteil gut? Oder soll ich lieber ein besseres nehmen?

Grafikkarte: Ich weiß, ist eig. zu gut für mich. Aber Nvidia hat im Moment nun wohl nichts besseres am Markt.

Das Gehäuse: Ist das Gehäuse gut oder sollte ich ein anderes, besseres nehmen?


Was ich mit dem PC mache? Hauptsächlich Office / Internet / Programmierung (Kompilieren, Debuggen, Releasen, Parsen), Musikschnitt, Filmschnitt und ein paar Games (Fifa, NFS, TDU).


Ihr könnt, wenn es sein muss, die 1200 gerne ausreizen. Aber es wäre noch cooler, wenn das Limit sinken würde.


Grüße
Lars


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

1. Grafikkarte
Wieso muss es die Nvidia sein? Die AMD 7870 ist nicht schlecht und günstiger. Selbst eine 7950 ist sehr gut. Und wenn du unbedingt die GTX 660 haben willst kauf eine Customer Karte -- auch wenn die noch teurer sind.
Für dein Vorhaben reicht die AMD 7870 aber völlig.

2. RAM
Kannst du nehmen wenn der RAM 1,5 Volt Spannung hat. Oder G-Skill Ares. Da Ivy 1600MHz supportet würde ich den auch nehmen. Achte auf 1,5 Volt.

3. CPU
Nimm den i5 3450. Der reicht. Der 3550 ist nur unwesentlich schneller aber 15€ teurer. Und ein B75 Board reicht ebenso wie der Boxed. Den Macho kannst du weg lassen.

4. Netzteil
Kauf dir das Straight E9 CM480. Das ist technisch besser als das Pure Power.

5. Die Samsung 830 ist sehr gut. Die OCZ SSD gehen nun mal hin und wieder kaputt. Das gilt auch für die Vertex 4.


----------



## Softy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Mindfactory-Forum



Wir sind kein Mindfactory-Forum  



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> LiteOn 12xBD Writer Blu-ray SATA Bulk



Hier solltest Du die "retail" Variante kaufen, falls Du noch eine Abspielsoftware für  BluRay's benötigst.



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Soll bei der SSD lieber eine Samsung 830 nehmen? Ich habe  absichtlich die OCZ gewählt, weil die einen noch besseren Controller  haben sollte. Andersrum wieder sagen viele, die Vertex 1-3 wären schnell  kaputtgegangen. Aber es kann ja sein, dass es mit der Vertex 4 nicht so  wird.
> Außerdem sind ja 5 Jahre Garantie drauf.



Ich kenne bisher 2 Leute, die die Vertex 4 haben / hatten. Der eine ist Threshold, und seine Vertex 4 ist im Arsch. Der andere bin ich, und meine läuft noch


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich kenne bisher 2 Leute, die die Vertex 4 haben / hatten. Der eine ist Threshold, und seine Vertex 4 ist im Arsch. Der andere bin ich, und meine läuft noch


 
Ich kenne noch ein paar andere vom PC Laden deren Vertex 4 inzwischen nicht mehr so schnell ist.


----------



## facehugger (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Du könntest auch überlegen diese CPU zu verbauen:


Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) | Geizhals Deutschland
hier mal ein Test des Prozzis:


Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro
beim RAM wären jene Riegel auch eine gute Wahl:


Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) | Geizhals Deutschland
beim CPU-Kühler besser den Alpenföhn Sella verbauen. Beim Case könntest du auch mal ein Auge auf jene werfen:


Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc Mini (FD-CA-ARC-MINI-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka:


2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
die reicht gut aus für Full-HD-Gaming Bei der SSD lieber noch diese:


Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## der_knoben (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Im Übrigen nutzen dir 5 Jahre Garantie nichts, wenn du immer wieder eine neue SSD brauchst und deine Daten womöglich dann auch noch weg sind. Die sind in der Garantie nämlich nicht enthalten.

Und was macht der Weiche eigentlich hier?


----------



## Novorapid (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hi

Also ich hatte auch die OCZ Vertex 4     genau eine Woche danach defekt

Hab nun ne Samsung 830 und läuft bisher ohne Probleme


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Novorapid schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch die OCZ Vertex 4     genau eine Woche danach defekt


 
Das ist soweit ich das weiß neuer Rekord.


----------



## Novorapid (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Jup glaube auch

Genau 7 Tage danach controller defekt ( soviel zu dem neueren und besseren Controller )


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

Hallo,

Das mit dem Titel geht natürlich gar nicht, da habt ihr vollkommen recht. Sorry.

Ich schreibe hier einmal auf:

Sachen zu Ändern:

i5 3450
Samsung 830
HD 7870
Corsair Vengeance
BeQuiet! E9

Dazu dann gleich wieder Fragen:

Warum ist 1,5 V so wichtig? Ist das wieder ne Neuheit bei Ivy? Ich habe da vorher nie drauf geachtet.

Corsair Vengeance: Diese wurden mir hier ja vorgeschlagen. Sind diese besser als meine Kingston ValueRAM? Soll ich die Vengeance nehmen oder die günstigsten?

Die CPU: Sieht ja verlockend aus. Soll ich umstellen, auf den XEON oder bei dem i5 bleiben?

Das Netzteil: Sollte ich hier sogar das Seasonic X-Series 560 W nehmen?


Grüße
derpcschrauber

CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Sella

Echt? ist der beser? sollte ich umstellen?

und beim Case? Ist das Asgard Pro nicht gut? Welches empfiehlt ihr? Mir ist das völlig wurscht. Ihr könnt ruhig was vorschlagen.


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ne besser ist der nicht, aber Macho ist ein Overkill für eine non K CPU

Das Asgard Pro ist übrigens nicht schlecht, ich würde allerdings noch etwas mehr investieren: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder du holst dir gleich was sehr gutes: Produktvergleich Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (RC-692A-KKN5-BW), Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5), Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL), Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-B


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo,

Änderungen soweit:

i5 3450
Samsung 830
HD 7870
Corsair Vengeance
BeQuiet! E9
*Alpenföhn Sella*

Bitte geht mir mit der hässlichen Hammelkeule Shinobi weg  Das ist so derbst hässlich.

Aber bitte ich nehme gerne andere Vorschläge.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Achso, hab gehört das Board ist ineffizient wegen schelchter Bauteilen. Stimmt dies?


----------



## facehugger (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Gerade wenn du viel mit Anwendungen "hantierst", wäre der Xeon eine sehr gute Alternative und die Spieleleistung stimmt ja auch (siehe verlinktem Test) Der Boxed macht seine Arbeit, mehr aber auch nicht. Der Sella kühlt besser als der Boxed

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Setze beim Ram noch ein LP dran, die Vengeance sehen nämlich so aus als ob einer einen Kamm im PC liegen gelassen hat und können dadurch einem Kühler in die Quere kommen.
Wegen der Kühung des RAMs brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen: DDR3 mit 1,5V braucht keine Kühlkörper, teilweise verschlechtern die die Kühlung sogar


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16...
Gehäuse???
*480W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L9-CM-480 W 480 W oder mehr?*
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003...
*XEON*
*Alpenföhn Sella*
120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m...
EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle Lüfterbefestigung 4...
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual... *ineffizient?*
*Corsair Vengeance 16 GB (2x8 GB)*
*Samsung 830 128 GB*
Bluray: *Als Brenner diesen: LiteOn Blu-ray Brenner iHBS212-32 SATA Schwarz RETAIL - Hardware,? Der ist RETAIL, aber teuer.*


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Dann nimm den Bluray: LG Electronics Blu-ray Super Multi LG BH10LS38 Lightscribe Retail

Retail ist normalerweise immer etwas teurer, da du da ja eine schöne Schachtel mit Zubehör erhälts (in dem Fall Abspielsoftware), aber der Aufpreis ist einfach nur

Ein gutes 480W Netzteil reicht locker: Gainward GeForce GTX 670 Phantom im Test - Verbrauch (7/17) Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 : Stromverbrauch - Artikel Hartware.net


Warum willst du denn eigentlich unbedingt die 660TI? Die hat eine sehr komische Speicheranbindung: Das erste GB hat die doppelt so hohe wie das 2te und die Anbindung ist halt unter einer vergleichbaren AMD oder der 670.
Unter Umständen kann das stark limitieren.


----------



## ACDSee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

wenn du keien Übertaktung wünschst, würde ich in etwa so die Einkaufsliste verfassen:

2 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) oder Sharkoon T28
1 x Samsung SH-B123L schwarz, SATA, retail (RSBP) (DVD-Brenner + BLU-Ray lesen) oder LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail (Blu-Ray-Brenner)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053)
1 x ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ)
1 x VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7950 3GBD5-2DHX) oder MSI N660Ti-PE-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr IV Power Edition OC die GTX 670 ist schneller als beide. Trotzdem wäre die HD 7950 aufgrund des sehr guten P/L-Verhältnisses mein Favorit.

So landest du um 1.000 - 1.100 Euro. Ggf. nimmst du dann noch ein Betriebssystem dazu.
Spezielle Lüfter-Entkopplung ist nicht zwingend nötig. Im Arc sind die Lüfter recht leise. Im T28 reichen mir die Standardlüfter ebenfalls, aber ein Tausch gegen 3* Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) macht das System nochmals etwas leiser und die LED-Beleutung ist weg.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Weil ich keine 400 Flocken für eine GTX 670 zahlen will?


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Dann nimm halt die 7950: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-01-40G) | Geizhals Deutschland
oder die Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Oder halt die schon erwähnte VTX 7950 X-Edition. Die P/L bei der "roten" ist gut Zudem schaffen die meisten 7950er per MSI Afterburner (auch ohne Spannungserhöhung) 950-1000Mhz. Die 7970 ist somit in Reichweite...

Gruß


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo,

ich habe die ganze Geschichte noch einmal zusammengestellt:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b1d2862950668e35d2426b70b5ad359733fe38ccef
Bitte, egal wie klein Verbesserungsvorschläge sind. Wenn da nur ein Hauch "ja, man könnte x ändern." ist, dann sprecht diesen bitte sofort aus.

1000 ist für mich ein großes Sümmchen und ich brauche Perfektionismus.

Danke.

Grüße
derpcschrauber


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

8GB RAM reichen locker aus, die wirst du beim zocken nie voll bekommen. 
Beim board ist das asrock b75 pro 3 noch ne alternative, die ich berücksichtigen würde.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo,

also die Geschichte mit dem RAM läuft nicht. Ich werde auf jeden Fall 16 GB nehmen.

Um noch mal sicherzugehen:

Der PC wird *hauptsächlich *für Programmierung, Schnitt und VMs  verwendet. Darauf muss er auch ausgelegt sein. Ich weiß nicht mal, ob  ich überhaupt mal was zocke ... Hab auf meinem jetzigen alten Klutten PC  Fifa drauf und TDU und NFS und so ... und es läuft auch ganz gut aber  es bockt auch nicht soviel ...


----------



## ACDSee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Der Warenkorb passt soweit, aber wenn du die Lüfter ersetzen willst, nimm 3 Lüfter.
2* Case Spätzle reichen aber, da im T28 der Heck-Lüfter sowieso entkoppelt verbaut ist.


----------



## beercarrier (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

in dem korb ist nichts von dem man abraten sollte und der rest ist dann eh geschmackssache


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo,

eigentlich hätte ich auch wohl gerne die blaue Beleuchtung, jedoch hatte ich den Vorgänger (T9) und da waren auch 3 Lüfter dran, die waren Arsch laut. Da ging gar nichts mehr...Das war solaut wie wenn man am Meer ist und das wasser rauschen hört.

Und kann ich auch die güsntigeren nehmen: Xilence Entkopplung für Gehäuselüfter - Hardware, Notebooks

Oder taugen diese nichts?


----------



## thom_cat (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Achso, hab gehört das Board ist ineffizient wegen schelchter Bauteilen. Stimmt dies?


 
ja, das ist so.
war sogar schön in der pcgh printed zu sehen.
im idle lag es teilweise 10 watt im idle über der konkurrenz, das ist schon eine ansage.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

OK

also soll ich das board jetzt tauschen oder nicht?

und: wie sieht das aus wenn ich noch ne soundkarte + Card Reader einbaue?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22082d49ba4c483a95b36c8ab231323915224ee765f79


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hab da mit VM etc, vorhin mitm Handy überlesern  Dann sind 16Gb sehr sinnvoll^^

Ich finde AsRock nicht schlechter als andere Marken, wird ja auch sehr häufig verbaut...

Wenn ne soundkarte, dann lieber diese hier: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...arte-Xonar-DX-XD-Low-Profile-7-1-PCIe-x1.html
Sehr gute Qualität und super Verarbeitung.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo!

Das macht nix...ich bin froh, überhaupt solch eine schnelle, gute und kompetente Hilfe zu bekommen ... Woanders kriegt man die ja gar nicht.

Danke dafür.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205f63ee5d7c5a810f28d5717b98f6b97b3757138f6f


----------



## ACDSee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Zum Thema LEDs:
Leise LED-Lüfter sind nicht allzu gängig. Möglich wären: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A).
Oder du holst dir zur Beleuchtung blaue Kathoden: Revoltec CCF/Kaltlichtkathodenröhre Twin Set rev. 2 blau, 30cm, dann bist du in der Lüfterwahl völlig frei.
Wie gesagt: 3 Lüfter...

Cardreader: Ultron UCR 75in1 Card Reader schwarz, USB 2.0 - passt ohne Probleme. die nötige 3,5"-Blende liegt dem Gehäuse bei.
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 oder halt onboard nutzen. Eine gute Soundkarte lohnt sich immer. Je besser deine Kopfhörer / Boxen sind, desto stärker kommt der Unterschied zwichen Onboard-Sound und dezidierter Soundkarte zur Geltung. Hast du ein USB-Headset, ist es völlig egal, da die Karte dann nichts ausichten kann.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Sehr schöner Warenkorb. Für mich Bitte auch einmal mitbestellen  .


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hehe, danke dir. 

Joa, das stimmt wohl...das LEDs selten sind. diese macht aber nichts, da ich ja gar keine will. Wäre nice to have, nicht mehr nicht weniger hehe. 

Jdnfalls, noch Vorschläge?


----------



## Amarillo (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d647417847d180d10c4f1a09e2fa9dac7e2577d94e

hier, das wäre knapp über 1000 und hat allemale auch genug Leistung, SSD kann ich die Samsung empfehlen, die hab ich selber.

Kannst auch ne andere Grafikkarte nehmen, die 660 scheint mir eher so een Hype aufgrund der 560 zu sein.

Gehäuse hab ich mal keins dazugepackt, da Geschmäcker ja bekanntlich SEHR unterschiedlich sind 

Für die Restlichen € kannst du ja noch ne Festplatte draufhauen oder ein superteures Gehäuse holen^^

Edit: Das Board sollte natürlich die Z77 Version sein


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205f63ee5d7c5a810f28d5717b98f6b97b3757138f6f

Edit: Kann man da noch was am Preis drücken?


----------



## thom_cat (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich finde AsRock nicht schlechter als andere Marken, wird ja auch sehr häufig verbaut...


 
nur weil es häufig empfohlen wird, muss man es ja nicht abnicken.
es ist ein fakt, dass es zum gleichen preis bessere und effizientere boards gibt.




derpcschrauber schrieb:


> OK
> 
> also soll ich das board jetzt tauschen oder nicht?


 
meiner meinung nach schon... habe dir im luxx auch empfehlungen gegeben, die hast du aber durchaus ignoriert...


----------



## ACDSee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Einen Einbaurahmen benötigst du nicht. Ein 5,25"-Blende mit 3,5"-Einschub liegt dem T28 bei.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Noch was...das Case hat ja kein intern USB 3.

Soll ich dann so einen noch dazu kaufen: BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von oder doch lieber ein anderes Case?


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> ich bin froh, überhaupt solch eine schnelle, gute und kompetente Hilfe zu bekommen ... Woanders kriegt man die ja gar nicht.


Jo, im Luxx ist die Kaufberatung net soo aktiv^^


derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Edit: Kann man da noch was am Preis drücken?


 wie thom_cat schon angemerkt hat muss es net der Corsair sein, sondern jeder RAM (außer Teamgroup). z.B: der hier: 16GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## soth (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Das T28 hat doch einen Front USB 3.0 Anschluss, oder was meinst du?


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Front ja

aber der usb 3 front wird per kabel durch das gehäuse gelegt

und das kabel hat einen usb stecker

den man hinten ins board reinschieben muss.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Oder auch dieser RAM : 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@Rosi
kann auch, aber die Kühler bei den Rams brauch man nicht wirklich. Die bringen nämlich nix, außer Optik^^


----------



## ACDSee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Zum USB3.0-Anschluss: Mit dem T28 hast du mehrere Optionen:

1. USB 3.0 Kabel hinten am Mainboard anschließen (-1 USB 3.0; interner USB-Anschluss frei)
2. Adapter nutzen (minimale Mehrkosten)
3. Anderes Gehäuse mit internem Anschluss verwenden ( Alternative Gehäuse: anidées AI6BW Black Window mit Sichtfenster; Fractal Design Arc; Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt. Müsstest nur jeweils schauen, ob du 140er oder 120er Lüfter brauchst.)


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hi,

1.) ist ne ganz schlechte Idee.

3.) Die gefallen mir leider nicht. Sonst noch Alternativen?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> @Rosi
> kann auch, aber die Kühler bei den Rams brauch man nicht wirklich. Die bringen nämlich nix, außer Optik^^


 
Sind doch gar keine Hahnenkämme drauf. Würde ich nie empfehlen .


----------



## ACDSee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Die gefallen mir leider nicht. Sonst noch Alternativen?


 
Such dir einfach zwei oder drei Gehäuse aus, welche für dich schön sind.  Die Geschmäcker gehen bei Gehäusen sehr weit auseinander.
Im zweiten Schritt kann man dann schauen, wie die Anschlüsse, Lüfter- und Kabelmanagementmöglichkeiten sind und dir eine Empfehlung geben.


----------



## soth (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Legacyy hat vollkommen recht, Headspreader sind nur für die Optik da!


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ Soth

Ich empfehle definitiv keinen RAM mit Hahnenkämmen .

Und die Dinger heissen "Heatspreader", wegen Hitze .


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Jdnfalls ich denke wir haben das schon soweit sehr gut ausgesucht

Ist halt nur noch die Frage wegen des Cases

evtl hab ich noch was vergessen, jedenfalls wenn ihr mir daraus ein bestes gehäuse empfehlen könntet wär  das der Hammer

ich selbst würd zb mal sagen

Antec 1/1xx/3xx/9xx/12xx
Xigmatek asgard (I / II / III / Pro)
xigmatek midgard (I / II)
sharkoon t9/t28, vaya, MS120, MS140
Corsair 500R / 550D / 600T / 650D
Lian-Li PC-8NB
NZXT Phantom
NZXT 210
Zalman Z9/Z11
Antec P280
coolermaster

Was ja eig nicht schlecht wäre ist wenn das Case vorne gar kein usb 2 mehr hat.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ Schrauber

Du bist witzig, ein bestes empfehlen  . Das Lian Li ist eins der edelsten . Mir persönlich gefällt das Corsair 650D seeehr gut, wobei das 600T auch ein absolut goiles Gehäuse ist.

Die sind alle nicht schlecht .


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



thom_cat schrieb:


> die ist sogar sehr aktiv... quantität ist nicht alles


 stimmt, hier wird mehr Müll geredet xD
v.a. du, Madz und Wem beraten im Luxx super, aber Wem flamt grad zu viel rum. 


Rosigatton schrieb:


> Sind doch gar keine Hahnenkämme drauf. Würde ich nie empfehlen .


 Die Low Profile Dinger sind auch nur zur Optik. Wirkliche Kühlung bringen die net, haber selbst mal Hahnenkämme, LP und meine jetzigen ohne irgendwas verglichen (natürlich im selben sys). Da hatte ich max. 1°C Unterschied^^


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Jep, Madz hat reichlich Plan .


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@TE
bei den Gehäusen ist das Geschmackssache.... Nimm eins was dir gefällt und die benötigten Anschlüsse hat.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Bin Legacyys Meinung, nimm eins was Dir am besten gefällt .


----------



## thom_cat (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

dann empfehle ich das board hier einfach auch nochmal: MSI ZH77A-G43, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-030R) | Geizhals Deutschland
kostet ähnlich viel wie das asrock, ist aber deutlich effizienter.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo

Ich danke dir thom_cat,

leider ist dieses Board nicht bei Mindfactory am Lager...zur Not kann ich aber auch noch woanders bestellen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Thread wurde aufgeräumt.

Bitte bleibt beim Thema um mir weitere Löscharbeiten und womöglich noch Kartenverteilungen zu ersparen.


----------



## thom_cat (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich danke dir thom_cat,
> 
> leider ist dieses Board nicht bei Mindfactory am Lager...zur Not kann ich aber auch noch woanders bestellen.


 
ach ja, mindfactory führt ja kein msi.

dann schau dir das board mal an: Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Raketenjoint (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Jo, im Luxx ist die Kaufberatung net soo aktiv^^
> 
> wie thom_cat schon angemerkt hat muss es net der Corsair sein, sondern jeder RAM (*außer Teamgroup*). z.B: der hier: 16GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


Nichts gegen Teahmgroup.  Deren Ram ist zwar günstig, aber lässt sich oft genauso gut übertakten. Ich habe davon 2 Stück und die laufen problemlos. (Mittlerweile habe ich die Heatspreader zur Optik und zur besseren Kühlung entfernt.) Da lässt sich noch vielleicht 20€ rausholen.


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Teamgroup hat die höchsten Ausfallraten und Probleme aller RAM hersteller, die empfiehlt hier keiner.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Eine frage noch

welche hdd?
saseagate 7200.14
oder
f3
oder was


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Eine frage noch
> 
> welche hdd?
> saseagate 7200.14
> ...



Die: 

Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist im Grunde egal... WD oder Seagate... Samsung wurde von Seagate (die HDD Sparte) aufgekauft


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Du kannst zwischen F3, Barracuda 7200 und der Caviar Blue wählen


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Dies ist dann die richtige ja?

1000GB Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM005 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Dies ist dann die richtige ja?
> 
> 1000GB Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM005 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


 

Die kannst du nehmen


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

OK

ich h abe gerade noch eiinen bericht von euch gelesen

Test der Geforce GTX 660 Ti: Gelungener Konter zur Radeon HD 7950? - Seite 4

da steht aber drin, die 660 sei sogar besser als die 7950? warum soll ich dann noch die 7950 nehmen?


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ich würde die eher nehmen: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Warum sollte man?

Kuck mal die Modelle an

das erste ist

ST1000DM005
und das was du vorschlägst ist
ST1000DM003

somit ist doch dein Modell ein älteres ... und sogar teurer?!


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Edit: Oder vertu ich mich da...deine hat mehr Cache...Hmmm...bitte, welche soll ich nun nehmen?
Und ist die HD 7950 tatsächlich besser als die 660?


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Custom Designs der 660Ti sind zu teuer, da kann man gleich ne 670 nehmen.
Zur Zeit sind die 7950 immer noch besser. Sie lassen sich weit übertakten und sind genauso gut wie die 660TI


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Alles klar,

jetzt müsste ich nur noch wegen der HDD wissen, dann bestelle ich.

Lieber die 7200.14 oder lieber die ST1000DM005?


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> 
> jetzt müsste ich nur noch wegen der HDD wissen, dann bestelle ich.
> 
> Lieber die 7200.14 oder lieber die ST1000DM005?


 
Ich würde die Eco Green nehmen, weil sie 2 Jahre Garantie hat.

Von der Leistung her ist da aber 0 Unterschied


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hey,

ich habe mir jetzt mal das 650D ausgesucht..As ist aber recht teuer (150,00)

Lohnt sich das oder sagt ihr überteuert?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ich würde das Fractal Design R4 nehmen.

mindfactory bietet das 650D aber schon für 134 Euro an.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Für das R4 wird demnächst ein Fenster angeboten .

Falls das interessiert .


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo,

um noch mal sicherzugehen bei der Grafikkarte.

Die GTX 660 EVGA Ti kostet 280. Die HD 7950 kostet  300 / (ich werde nicht übertakten).

Und die Grafikkarten haben beide die selbe Leistung.

DA sind doch eig die Gründe für Nvidia weil:

-> 20 €günstiger
-> Nvidia ansich etwas näher mein Favorit ist
-> die GTX 660 leiser ist
-> die GTX 660 stromsparender
-> die GTX 660 neuer ist

seid ihr euch sicher das ich trotzdem die 7950 nehmen soll?


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Zur 660TI:
Referenzdesign = sehr laut
die 9% weniger Stromverbrauch sind gerade mal geschätzte 10€ im jahr
Neuer ist nicht immer besser, die 660Ti macht da aber ne ganz gute figur.

Ach ja.. die 660Ti mit guten Kühlern fangen auch erst ab 300€+ an


----------



## Timsu (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Kurze Frage:
Warum redet ihr ihm seinen RAM aus?
Der von ihm vorgeschlagene RAM ist fast 10€ billiger, genauso schnell, hat auch 1,5V und hat den Vorteil überhaupt keinen Heatspreader zu haben.
Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10), Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (KVR16N11K2/16) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Den RAM hatte er drin, dann aufgrund von irgendjemand getauscht und ich hab den dann wieder vorgeschlagen, da er Geld sparen will^^


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

So noch ein letztes mal drüberschauen ...

Bitte äußert euch und selbst wenn die Verbesserung noch so klein ist ...

PS: Das 580 statt 480 Watt Netzteil ist Absicht. Bloß 10 FLocken mehr und dafür zukunftssicher...

Und was die cpu angeht, eig. wollte ich den XEON bestellt haben, hab ausversehen den i5 3550 bestellt.

sollte ich den cpu noch zur XEON ändern lassen (wie gesagt, bin eher der filmschnittmacher) und wie sieht es mit den restlichen teilen aus?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ein Error 404 ist ein guter Warenkorb, kannst du direkt so bestellen.


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Der link geht net 
Du wirst NIE 480W brauchen, höchstens 300W mit dem Sys.... und die 10€ kannst du sinnvoller investieren. In Zukunft wird noch mehr auf weniger Verbrauch hin entwickelt, daher ist das größere NT sinnlos.

Stonier doch die Bestellung und wähl den Xeon aus 

Grad noch was zur 660TI gefunden:


> Bei der 660ti halbiert sich die Speicherbandbreite, sobald der VRAM zur   Hälfte gefüllt ist. Die 7950 ist schneller, hat 3GB VRAM, keine   verhackstückte Speicheranbindung. Sie eignet sich damit deutlich besser   für höhere Auflösungen, Texturmods etc. und ist somit auch   zukunftssicherer


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Korrektur.



Bitte, kritisiert alles, was dort zu sehen ist. Auch wenn ich mal zwischendrin gesagt haben sollte "Hin oder her ich will das aber ahben.".

Also ihr sagt:

Netzteil: 580 -> 480
CPU: i5 -> XEON

Weitere Vorschläge? Ihr könnt noch den ganzen Tag heute vorschläge machen, denn ich überweise erst heute Nacht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Mit Legacyys Vorschlägen wird das ein vollkommener Rechner, dort ist dann nichts mehr zu verbessern.


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Mir is noch was aufgefallen^^

Statt dem D*S*3H das D3H nehmen. Kostet nur 3€ mehr und ist besser ausgestattet 

Midnightshopping.. gute Idee  Mal schauen, was die Preise dann machen^^


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Der 3550 ist imho keine gute Wahl, besser den 3450.
Der Xeon ist schon leistungsstärker als der i5, vor allem in Anwendungen


----------



## Timsu (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Das stimmt nicht zwangsläufig, es kommt auf die Anwendung drauf an.
Wenn eine Anwendung sehr gut programmiert ist, zieht sie aus HT keinen Vorteil, ist dadurch sogar langsamer.
Allerdings sind wenige Anwendungen so perfekt programmiert, über 95% ziehen aus HT einen Vorteil.
(Davon ausgehend, dass die Programme Multicorefähig sind)


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



> Der PC wird *hauptsächlich *für Programmierung, Schnitt und VMs  verwendet.


Da ist der Xeon auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl


----------



## Timsu (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.
Wenn die Anwendung sehr gut Programmiert ist, läuft sie oft durch Hyperthreading langsamer, da sich zwei "virtuelle" Kerne den Cache teilen müssen, außerdem werden irgendwelche Pipelines überlastet.
Allerdings können viele Anwendungen die 4Kerne nicht optimal ausnutzen (auch wenn auf allen 100% Last anliegt), dort ist dann HT sinnvoll, da es besser aufgeteilt wird.


Leider basiert das alles nur auf gelesenem, Quelle kann ich leider auch nicht mehr.
Dies war mir auch neu, erschien mir aber halbwegs logisch.
Wäre interessant, wenn da jemand mehr dazu weiß.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Fakt ist doch, der Xeon ist eine sehr gute CPU. Ich sach mal, ob der TE jetzt nen i5 nimmt, oder den Xeon, ist ziemlich Wayne. Ich bin für den Xeon .


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Der Xeon lohnt halt nur wenn nicht nur gespielt wird. Sonst sind die SMT Kerne sinnlos und dann ist es sinnvoller einen normalen Quad zu nehmen um zu sparen oder die K CPU um mehr Takt zu realisieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ Thresh

Zitat :

Der PC wird *hauptsächlich *für Programmierung, Schnitt und VMs  verwendet.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo,

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c55a7148f719d22cb17ce331ce8560c64cb7efdb49

Und: Seid ihr euch sicher, dass das D3H mehr Features bietet als das DS3H?

Und beim RAM: Ich habe momentan den Corsair drin. Der Kingston ist 10 € günstiger. Soll ich den nehmen?

Sind ei dem Gerhäuse 3,5 -> 5,25 einbaurahmen dabei?

Grüße
derpcschrauber


----------



## soth (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ja, du hast aber die mATX Variante genommen! 

Gemeint, war das Board

Zum RAM, nimm den preiswerteren Kingston!


----------



## facehugger (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ich würde beim Corsair-RAM bleiben Aber auch mit den Kingston-Riegeln machst du nichts falsch...

Gruß


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Alles klar

ich lasse den ram nun drin.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204132c523b0581b345373b5ba90bbd13147156291ee


----------



## facehugger (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 
> ich lasse den ram nun drin.
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204132c523b0581b345373b5ba90bbd13147156291ee


Ich hab nix einzuwenden. Kannst du so bestellen

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 
> ich lasse den ram nun drin.
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204132c523b0581b345373b5ba90bbd13147156291ee


 
Wieso eig. 2x 8 GB? 4x4 ist billiger


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

ach quatsch

die corsair vengance 2x4 gb jkosten 40 €.
würde ich also 4x4 kaufen zahl ich uch 80 €.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ Schrauber

Lecker Rechner  

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Produktvergleich Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMX16GX3M4A1600C9), Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9B), G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-

Billger und ganz bisschen schneller (wenn du im Windows Leistungsindex 7,8 erreichen willst )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

2x8 is besser, Vollbestückung macht hin und wieder Probleme.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Noch mal...ich kaufe keine 4x4 und schon gar nicht für den Preis.


----------



## soth (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Du hast immer noch das mATX Board im Warenkorb!!!


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a9721e482955843a2acdbd0f70916cb8a2e720197a


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ TE: Das ging an Jeanboy


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ GeForce

Dann schreib das auch dabei 

@ Schrauber

Schönes Teil, ATX ist drin


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@Geforce, ich weis  meins auch.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

 gleich kommt wieder der böse Mod .


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hehe Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe

alle anderen ihr habt noch eine stunde zeit vorschläge zu machen.

Hiuer noch mal der aktuelle Link.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a9721e482955843a2acdbd0f70916cb8a2e720197a

PS: HAt das Case eig 5,25 auf 3,5 einbaurahmen?


----------



## facehugger (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Mit dem Mobo kämst du noch einmal günstiger:


ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Gruß


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ich weiß,

aber son typ hat mir oben hier im thread erklärt, das asrock sei ineffizient.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Mit den Einbaurahmen weiss ich jetzt nicht, aber, daß für´s R4 demnächst auch ein Fensterseitenteil erhältlich sein wird . Wurde bestimmt schon erwähnt .

Mit dem ineffizient ist Quatsch. Asrock ist  . Ich bin für´s Gigabyte MB (nur meine persönliche Meinung  ). Von mir ist´s aber nur Fanboyquatsch.

Zusammenstellung so kaufen .


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Mit den Einbaurahmen weiss ich jetzt nicht, aber, daß für´s R4 demnächst auch ein Fensterseitenteil erhältlich sein wird . Wurde bestimmt schon erwähnt .
> 
> Ich bin für´s Gigabyte MB (nur meine persönliche Meinung  ).
> 
> Zusammenstellung so kaufen .


 
die boards nehmen sich alle nicht viel. beim h77 chipsatz hatte ich ein asus, war auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ target

Siehe meinen editierten #115


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Das blau von Gigabyte ist ja nun gar nicht mein Fall D:


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ich glaube, dass da kein Adapter dabei ist, aber ich finde externe Cardreader eh besser


----------



## facehugger (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Ich weiß,
> 
> aber son typ hat mir oben hier im thread erklärt, das asrock sei ineffizient.


So ein Quark. *Wenn* überhaupt, sind das nur ein paar Watt Unterschied und das wirst du an deiner Stromrechnung nie merken... Also kannst du ruhig zum günstigeren ASRock greifen

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ Leckrer

Jetzt fang mal nicht an wie Thresh .

Wahlweise ein Z77X D3H . Am übelsten finde ich, das viele ihr MB nach der verkackten Farbe auswählen. Das soll funzen, nicht mehr. Wenn´s nicht gerade in Pink ist .


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ target
> 
> Siehe meinen editierten #115


 
zu spät gesehen^^
im grunde reden wir ja alle dasselbe  jedes board in der preisklasse ist ok, jeder hat seine vorlieben  das verunsichert bestimmt so manchen^^
nochmal ein tip: schau dir die boards an, wenn dir schwarz besser gefällt kauf asrock^^


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ target

Jep, so sieht´s aus . Ich schreib und editiere zuviel


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> @ Leckrer
> 
> Jetzt fang mal nicht an wie Thresh .
> 
> Wahlweise ein Z77X D3H . Am übelsten finde ich, das viele ihr MB nach der verkackten Farbe auswählen. Das soll funzen, nicht mehr. Wenn´s nicht gerade in Pink ist .



Gibts bestimmt auch...Pink mainboard mit pinkem Gehäuse, pinken Lüftern...Legga


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Leckrer
> 
> Jetzt fang mal nicht an wie Thresh .



Leckrer und Thresold haben allerdings absolut Recht.

PCB's müssen - meiner Meinung nach - immer schwarz sein. Noch 'schöner' sind die weißen.


----------



## derpcschrauber (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

So leute 

noch 2 Fragen.

brauche ich den Card Reader und die sound karte extra wirklich oder reicht da auch on board?


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Eine Soka brauchst du natürlich nicht, ob sich die lohnt hängt auch von deinem Audioequipment ab.

Cardreader gibts nichts Onboard, aber man kann einen externen nehmen (z.B. mit USB 3.0, da manche Karten schon schneller als USB 2.0 sind)


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



ich111 schrieb:


> Eine Soka brauchst du natürlich nicht, ob sich die lohnt hängt auch von deinem Audioequipment ab.
> 
> Cardreader gibts nichts Onboard, aber man kann einen externen nehmen (z.B. mit USB 3.0, da manche Karten schon schneller als USB 2.0 sind)




wenn du ein bang & olufsen system hast, kannst gut und gern über ne soundkarte nachdenken. in der regel reicht die onboard.
aber in der regel haben wikinger auch rote bärte, wenn du weißt wie ich meine


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ target

B & O wird überbewertet . Genau so wie Bose etc.

@ Schrauber

Wie ich111 schreibt, Cardreader extern. Kostet nix und müllt Dir nicht den Rechner voll . Ich würde darauf verzichten, nen 5,25" Slot mit nem Cardreader zu verschwenden. USB und gut ist.

Ich empfehle immer ne Soka, ausser Du hörst explizit Mp3. Die kosten auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ target
> 
> B & O wird überbewertet . Genau so wie Bose etc.
> 
> ...



ich hab im wohnzimmer b&o (war ein geschenk meines onkels. hat ne firma für großrechnerleistungsoptimierung z.b. für ibm und hat das system damals als "gegenleistung" geschenkt bekommen, da die irgendwas für b&o gemacht hatten. weiß da aber selbst net so genau.
auf jeden fall ist es in den highendpreisklassen, ich rede nicht von 2000€ sondern vom 4 oder 5fachen keine überbewertung mehr 
ist schon geil wenn du im raum stehst und nicht lokalisieren kannst, wo der ton herkommt, alles überall gleich laut ist (also nciht wenn ichn film schaue und hinten links einer anschleicht, sondern bei musik z.b.). macht einiges her^^

aber da soundkarten eig, auch nicht soooo viel kosten, wie rosi ja schon sagt, kannst du, wenn du ein genießer bist, auch ruhig eine dazukaufen. am pc brauch ich für mein teufel concept e magnum keine.
geschmackssache sagte der affe und biss in die seife


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ target

Ich durfte bei nem Freund über Jahre auch Hai-End geniessen. Saß auch öfter im Sweet-Spot . Jep, wenn Du denkst, da spielt die Band vor dir, ist "Hölle".

Okay, ne gute B&O. Manche Hersteller werden halt "hyper,hyper", obwohl längst nicht alles von denen hyper ist.

Kennst Du "Mission". Die haben sich mal Standard-Anlagen/CD-Player etc. vorgenommen, die ein bißchen aufgemotzt (Design + 1-2 höherwertigere Bauteile), und die für ein vielfaches verkauft .

Das Übliche .

Soka ist meine Empfehlung : ESI Prodigy X-Fi NRG, PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder die bessere : ESI Prodigy 7.1 HiFi, PCI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

solange du keine creative soundblaster kaufst ist alles im reinen


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Ne rosigatton...soundkarten ganz klar die Asus Xonar Reihe..,besseres P/L kriegst du zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ Schrauber

Empfehle ne Soka. Egal ob Mp3 oder nicht .

@ Leckrer

Kennst Du Esi?


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Nope, aber schon der Name X-Fi lässt mich erschaudern... 

Von der Asus hört man echt sehr viel gutes


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Cubase LE von Steinberg mitgeliefert bei vielen Esi Karten. allein deshalb würde ich dann eine nehmen 
Esi sind highendkarten. haben schon viel aufm kasten. wenn ich eine Soundkarte wirklich "brauche" dann brauch ich auch sowas.


----------



## soth (20. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Oo, jetzt kommt Rosi gleich wieder mit professionellen Soundkarten 

@target


target2804 schrieb:


> [...]
> ist schon geil wenn du im raum stehst  und nicht lokalisieren kannst, wo der ton herkommt,[...]



Wenn das der Fall ist, also du einzelne Instrumente nicht orten kannst, würde ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken über die Aufstellung, bzw die Qualität der Anlage machen


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ Soth

Die empfohlenen sind für Otto-Normalverbraucher. Genau so wie die Asus. Und nicht wirklich teurer.

Klar kannst Du die Instrumente orten, bei ner guten Anlage. Als wenn Du vor der Band stehst .

@ target 

Danke 

Target hat Plan. Esi sind halt eher Musikersoundkarten. Zumindest habe ich mir deswegen die Juli@ gekauft. Asus ist garantiert auch nicht verkehrt.

Da ich sehr gute Erfahrung/en mit Esi gemacht habe, empfehle ich die auch  .


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



soth schrieb:


> Oo, jetzt kommt Rosi gleich wieder mit professionellen Soundkarten
> 
> @target
> 
> ...



du hast meinen post nicht richtig verstanden. wenn du z.b. nur einen einzigen ton abspielst, weißt du nicht von wo der kommt, d.h. du hörst zwar links hinten, aber nicht genau WO links hinten.  bei vielen anlagen hörst du das sehr wohl. da mach ich die augen zu und weiß blind wo genau jede box steht, weil die qualität nicht gut ist und weil sie nicht fähig sind den raum auszufüllen. der klang der b&o füllt den raum komplett aus. deshalb der effekt. weiß net genau wie ichs erklären soll 

und natürlich hört man einzelne instrumente aus anderen richtungen. aber stell ich mich ausm wohnzimmer 5meter in die küche, hab ich den selben ausfüllenden klang.
glaub mir, bei ca. 10000€ mach ich mir sicher keine gedanken über die qualität der anlage


----------



## Leckrer (21. August 2012)

Darf ich mal Skrillex hören??? *schleck*


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Kommt bestimmt gut, über ne fette Anlage : Skrillex .

Muss auch nicht Hai-End sein. Kein OT. Eine Xonar (mindestens) ist Pflicht. (Meine persönliche Meinung ).


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Darf ich mal Skrillex hören??? *schleck*


 
viel interessanter ist wie du eine stecknadel auf einen glastisch fallen hören würdest 
wenn du mal in der nähe bist, kann man mal was ausmachen 

wenn ich sachen wie d´n´b, dubstep, metal etc.pp hören will, nehm ich mein concept E magnum von teufel. b&o ist für filme oder für meine lieblingsband MUSE


----------



## soth (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@target 
So hört sich das auch schon anderst an 

@Topic 
Ich kann die Xonar DX wärmstens empfehlen, hatte auch keine Probleme bei der Installation/mit Treibern, wie einige Andere
Die ESI sind natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert, besonders die Juli@ und die Prodigy!
Für Kopfhörer wäre die Xonar Essence STX noch eine Überlegung  wert!

EDIT: @Target Ich hol vorher Rosi ab und komm auch mal mit ein paar digitalisierten Schallplatten vorbei


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Back to Topic! Sonst kommt gleich der böse Mod .

Der hat mich heute schon mal bedroht.


----------



## Leckrer (21. August 2012)

...der nicht online ist 

(Wetten, dass dieser post von nem Mod zitiert wird: "...doch "?)


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



soth schrieb:


> @target
> So hört sich das auch schon anderst an
> 
> @Topic
> ...



@soth: ich bin bei "empfindungen" und schwammigen dingen wie klangbeschreibung nicht so gut"  
was geltende physikalische gesetze angeht hab ich da eher mein fachgebiet 


natürlich noch was zum topic:
ich bin der meinung, wie oben schon gesagt, wenn du wirklich eine soundkarte brauchst, dann ist esi wohl das richtige, für alle anderen normalen standardanwendungen reicht theoretisch die onboard soundkarte. wenn du dennoch eine pci soundkarte extra haben willst, kannst du bei asusr xonar evt. die sind dann preislich etwas niedriger angesiedelt. (DOCH NICHT also zumindest manche nicht)


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ target

Die Esi sind doch gar nicht teuer als wie ne Xonar!

Also abgemacht .

Soth, Leckrer und meine Wenigkeit kommen schön Sound hören


----------



## Leckrer (21. August 2012)

Und dann destroyen wir das mal ok?


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ target
> 
> Die Esi sind doch gar nicht teuer als wie ne Xonar!
> 
> ...



ok dann hatte ich einen falschen preis im hirn... oO

wenn ich zeitlich mal greifbar bin gern  bin im krankenhaus im schichtdienst, ist immer etwas schwierig. und da ich trotz 6 Uhr dienstbeginn trotzdem eine nachteule bin (man schaue auf die uhrzeit) hab ich dann tagsüber manchmal etwas schlaf nachzuholen, was meinen rhythmus eher von anderen unterscheidet 

Edit: die ottonormalsoundkarten sind billiger^^

EDIT EDIT EDIT: habe durch das geschreibsel eben nicht aufgepasst und meine 4gb ddr2 für 20 euro vertickt  hätte locker n 10er mehr bekommen können. warn noch 6 jahre garantie drauf. ihr schuldet mir was


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Nochmal zum Preis : ESI Prodigy 7.1 HiFi, PCI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Da gibt´s teurere Asus.

P.S. Wir müssen so oder so mal ein Treffen organisieren . Wenigstens 1 x im Jahr. Open End.....


----------



## soth (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@Leckrer 
Ne, wir nehmen die Anlage einfach mit 

Ja die ESI Soundkarten sind gar nicht so übermäßig teuer. Nicht so wie RME 
Eventuell wäre auch noch eine Externes Soundinterface ala M-Audio Fast Track Pro eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Preis : ESI Prodigy 7.1 HiFi, PCI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Da gibt´s teurere Asus.
> 
> P.S. Wir müssen so oder so mal ein Treffen organisieren . Wenigstens 1 x im Jahr. Open End.....



wird dann das "nachteulen-offtopic-dummgebabbel-editiermichtotundverunsicheredamitalleanderen-treffen"


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ Soth

RME und M-Audio etc. sind ja auch wieder für andere Anwender gedacht  Für mich war/ist die Juli@ optimal . Sowohl zum Muckemachen, wie auch zum hören .

@ target

Ist doch kein OT!

Fachsimpeln über Sokas.


----------



## soth (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Die M-Audio ist aber jetzt auch nicht so teuer (149€ beim Händler meines Vertrauens, bzw. 147€ bei thomann) und die Phantomspeisung ist schon ein nettes Feature....

Apropos, wer zahlt den Sprit den ich verfahren muss ?


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



soth schrieb:


> Die M-Audio ist aber jetzt auch nicht so teuer (149€ beim Händler meines Vertrauens, bzw. 147€ bei thomann) und die Phantomspeisung ist schon ein nettes Feature....
> 
> Apropos, wer zahlt den Sprit den ich verfahren muss ?


 

du wohnst in BW, das ist zu RLP wohl ein katzensprung. ganz egal wo du da wohnst


----------



## soth (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ja gut, ich wusste nicht wo du wohnst, aber wenn ich vorher wirklich Rosi abhole.....


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns bei Dir. Würde mich natürlich auch gerne von Soth abholen lassen . Ist ja nur ein kleiner Umweg.

Den Rest über Pinnwand oder PN? .


----------



## Leckrer (21. August 2012)

Könnt ihr jetzt mal die Fresse halten? Der arme TE


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

@ Schrauber

Wie sieht´s aus mit ner Soundkarte?  Eine Asus Xonar ist garantiert nicht verkehrt. Soth ist Audio-Spezi, ich nur Gitarrero .


----------



## soth (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Was heißt hier Audio-Spezialist? Ich habe mich halt ein bischen mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Ich denke mit keiner der genannten Karten machst du etwas falsch!

Also nochmal als schöne kleine Liste
ASUS Xonar DG/DGX (als Einstieg)
ASUS Xonar DX (besserer Klang + 7.1)
Alternative: ESI Prodigy 
ASUS Xonar Essence (für teurere und hochohmige Kopfhörer zu empfehlen)
ESI Juli@


----------



## thom_cat (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Mit dem Mobo kämst du noch einmal günstiger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


derpcschrauber schrieb:


> Ich weiß,
> 
> aber son typ hat mir oben hier im thread erklärt, das asrock sei ineffizient.


 


Rosigatton schrieb:


> Mit dem ineffizient ist Quatsch. Asrock ist  . .



nö, das ist überhaupt kein quatsch. einfach mal tests anschauen, da schneidet es in sachen verbrauch am schlechtesten ab.




facehugger schrieb:


> So ein Quark. *Wenn* überhaupt, sind das nur ein paar Watt Unterschied und das wirst du an deiner Stromrechnung nie merken... Also kannst du ruhig zum günstigeren ASRock greifen
> 
> Gruß


 
es ist einfach so, schaut doch mal tests, anstelle so ein wenn überhaupt zu posten 
das teil ist teilweise 10 watt schlechter im idle als die konkurrenz und unter last wird es nicht besser.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



thom_cat schrieb:


> nö, das ist überhaupt kein quatsch. einfach mal tests anschauen, da schneidet es in sachen verbrauch am schlechtesten ab.



10 Tests, 10 unterschiedliche Ergebnisse  Die paar Watt Unterschied sind mal echt  

Hier mal ein Test, der was anderes sagt: "Das ASRock-Board ist das effizienteste von allen und hängt unter Volllast das ineffizienteste um eindrucksvolle 30 W ab."

Quelle: Stromverbrauch, Temperatur und Effizienz : Sechs Z77 Motherboards zwischen 135

"Nachteil" bei vielen Asrock Brettern ist, dass die Spannungswandler unter Last (OC) so heiß werden, dass man darauf Spiegeleier braten kann  Bei vielen anderen Herstellern werden die Spawas nur lauwarm


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hallo Leute

ich  brauche jetzt noch mal ein paar konkrete Entscheidungen.


Vllt kannst du mir da auch noch mal weiterhelfen softy.

ich bin mmir sehr unsicher ob ich nun eine soundkarten kaufen soll oder nicht. habe gehört gerade auch der sandy/ivy sound chip soll so gut sein.


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

was das board angeht nehme ich nun schon eh asrock.


----------



## Leckrer (21. August 2012)

Sokas sind für teure Anlagen oder KHs immer besser


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Hi!

Naja, sowas habe ich ja nicht ... ich weiß ja nicht mal, was KH ist.

Auf der anderen Seite kanns aber sein, dass ich mir mal ein Teufel Soundsystem hole oder so...aber keins für 1000e Euros sondern für ein paar Hundert.

WÜrde man hier auch schon eine SOka benötigen?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Kopfhörer; - du kannst doch die SoKa später nachholen, wenn dir der Sinn nach mehr Soundqualität steht; die läuft dir doch nich´ weg. - Greetz -


----------



## soth (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ivy und Sandy Bridge CPUs haben nichts mit dem Soundchip zu tun!

Eine Soundkarte braucht man für gute KH (=Kopfhörer) oder Soundsysteme! 
Ob du den Unterschied hörst, hängt dabei vor allem davon ab, ob das System und dein Gehör ebenfalls gut genug ist

Aber nachkaufen ist auch möglich!


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Dann wieder raus mit dr Soka.......................


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ca9f5f3ea98f5b1b28b6b9caad060a9b91e8893225


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Grafikkarte würde ich diese hier kaufen: 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)

Die hatte ich mal, sehr schön leise und kühl 

Rest sieht super aus, kannst Du so kaufen


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22018d92fbf43fd523389f0ee842001b0b2470fb848bf


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Aber:

DIe ganze geschichte ist recht teuer...kann man da nicht noch was am Preis drehen? ;P

Ich erwähne noch mal, ich bin kein hardcore gamer...normal nur Test drive unlimited need for speed und fifa, und das 1 x im monat oder so.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den BullShit-Internet-Security-Abofallen-Adware-Blödsinn würde ich gar nicht erst mit bestellen, geschenkt ist da noch zu teuer  Da gibt es bessere  Antivirus-Freeware, z.B.  avast!

Board könntest Du das hier nehmen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...B75-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a7a7e0945b8bf40cccf95b5facea707dcb566a325e

a ber immer noch recht teuer ;D

wenn ich wirklich extrem  zocke würde, gta ,wow etc dann würd ich das ja gerne ausgeben, aber bei mir ist das eher ein einzelfall.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Sparen kannst Du mit einem i5-3450 oder einer HD7850 oder einem günstigeren Gehäuse, z.B. Cooltek K3 Evolution.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Dann versuchs doch mit dem - Intel Xeon E3-1220V2, 4x 3.10GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31220V2) ab €187,83,
einem Standard-DVD Brenner für um 20€; 
und einer HD7850 - Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-07-20G) ab €189,90
 (nicht Pixmania -> böse)
oder eine 7850 von VTX3D : http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=804869&cmp=804868&do_compare=+Vergleichen+


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Wo isn der unterschied zwischen dem b75 board und dem h77?

und ist das fractal eig nen blickfang? ich finde das so hässlich.


----------



## Legacyy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Ich würde die VTX3D 7850 mit 2GB nehmen. Reicht für alle aktuellen Games und man hat ne ganze Menge Geld gespart 

Das B75 hat etwas weniger Features: Sockel 1155


----------



## thom_cat (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Softy schrieb:


> 10 Tests, 10 unterschiedliche Ergebnisse  Die paar Watt Unterschied sind mal echt
> 
> Hier mal ein Test, der was anderes sagt: "Das ASRock-Board ist das effizienteste von allen und hängt unter Volllast das ineffizienteste um eindrucksvolle 30 W ab."
> 
> ...


 

so extrem ist es nicht. es lassen sich quer durch die tests durchaus gute tendenzen erkennen.

und aus ein paar watt hier und noch ein paar watt da hat man mal eben bei einer guten wahl 20-25 watt nur im idle gebastelt.
aber man kann drauf hinweisen, ohne dass es sofort als unwichtig abgetan wird. wobei es dir egal ist, aber ist es auch beim te so? 

und ja, die billigen komponenten bewirken genau das was du beschreibst.
die boards werden teilweise deutlich wärmer und haben erhöhten stromverbrauch.

aber konkret zu deinem link: ab dem extreme6 ist asrock auf augenhöhe was die spannungswandler angeht.
alles davor ist dagegen weit weg.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



thom_cat schrieb:


> und aus ein paar watt hier und noch ein paar watt da hat man mal eben bei einer guten wahl 20-25 watt nur im idle gebastelt.
> aber man kann drauf hinweisen, ohne dass es sofort als unwichtig abgetan wird. wobei es dir egal ist, aber ist es auch beim te so?



Doch, mir ist der Stromverbrauch im Idle sehr wichtig, und gerade da bin ich mit dem Asrock Z68 Extreme4 zufrieden, denn der Idle-Verbrauch liegt bei mir (ohne Undervolting) bei sehr guten ~85 Watt, wohlgemerkt mit einer GTX690 im Schlepptau 



thom_cat schrieb:


> und ja, die billigen komponenten bewirken genau das was du beschreibst.
> die boards werden teilweise deutlich wärmer und haben erhöhten stromverbrauch.
> 
> aber konkret zu deinem link: ab dem extreme6 ist asrock auf augenhöhe was die spannungswandler angeht.
> alles davor ist dagegen weit weg.



Ja, man darf da nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, irgendwo muss die Preisdifferenz zwischen einem Asrock Z77 Pro3 und einem Asus WS Revolution herkommen


----------



## Timsu (21. August 2012)

Die 6er Boards bei Asrock sollen angeblich aber auch viel sparsamer sein und höherwertige Bauteile besitzen als die 7er.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Jop, wenn man auf USB3 im Chipsatz verzichten kann, kann man auch ein Z68 Board nehmen. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Ivy darauf super läuft  (jedoch ist ein aktuelles BIOS notwendig).

Nochmal wegen der Effizienz, entscheidend ist da natürlich das Netzteil, ich hatte vorher ein (80+ Bronze) Antec True Power New 750W, damit war der Verbrauch bei über 110 Watt im Idle


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 800 €*

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe leider wieder ganz am Anfang mit meiner Bestellung, obwohl ich doch schon so weit war.

Noch mal zusammengefasst: Ich habe das Limit mal auf 800 € runtergeschraubt...Darf aber auch drüber sein.

Mein Problem/meine Sorge ist halt nur folgendes: Ich bin kein Zocker. Nur weil ich mal ein Spiel anteste, will ich nicht unbedingt 300 € oder gar noch mehr für eine Graka ausgeben. Ich habe einfach am Spielen keinen Spaß. Mir reicht es wenn mein Fifa läuft. Und das tut es bereits auf meiner Nvidia 8500GT schon jetzt gut.

Ich bin auch ehrlich gesagt am Überlegen, ob ich überhaupt  (jetzt schon) eine Graka anschaffen sollte oder mich einfach mit dem HD 3000/HD 4000 on board begnügen sollte.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich aber auch kein Problem damit ein paar Flocken für eine Graka auszugeben.

Der PC soll eben ein Allrounder werden.

Softy und Co. könnt ihr mir nicht einfach ne Konfig vorlegen, die ich so bestellen kann und dann fertig?

Mit meiner drehen wir uns leider nur noch im Kreis: Mit anderen Worten ist das erste Board drin, kriege ich den Vorschlag doch ein anderes zu nehmen usw. Das selbe gilt für RAM, CPU, HDD, SSD; Laufwerk, Graka, Case etc. 

Grüße
derpcschrauber


----------



## Legacyy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Dann so:
Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) - PC Games Hardware Online 170€
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) - PC Games Hardware Online 65€
VTX3D Radeon HD 7850 X-Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort 185€
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) - PC Games Hardware Online 95€
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) - PC Games Hardware Online 75€
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)40€
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail - PC Games Hardware Online 70€
be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) - PC Games Hardware Online 50€


Gehäuse kommt auf dein Geschmack an:
BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz/weiß
Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) - PC Games Hardware Online
Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster - PC Games Hardware Online
Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0 - PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

*Bestelle & Geld überweis*


----------



## Legacyy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Net noch auf Meinungen anderer (z.B: Softy) warten?


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



thom_cat schrieb:


> und aus ein paar watt hier und noch ein paar watt da hat man mal eben bei einer guten wahl 20-25 watt nur im idle gebastelt.


 
Für 20-25 Watt Unterschied im Idle zwischen zwei H77 oder Z77 Boards mit identischer Ausstattung und bei exakt gleicher Hardware hätte ich doch bitte mal eine Quelle für deine Aussage.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Net noch auf Meinungen anderer (z.B: Softy) warten?



Die Zusammenstellung ist der letzte Scheiß 






(Kleiner Scherz ) Kannst Du schon so bestellen  Persönlich würde ich aber eine Sapphire HD7870 oder HD7850 und ein be Quiet Straight Power E9 nehmen.


----------



## Legacyy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Danke Softy, das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht 

Netzteil wäre dann das hier: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) 80€
Sapphire 7850 ist hier: 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail)  230€
Sapphire 7870 hier: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPrt 295€


----------



## derpcschrauber (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

mal ne frage...wieso mögen sowviele dieses arg hässliche shinobi? ich mein das case ansich geht ja noch...aber diese hirschhörner als bitfenix logo vorne auf dem case...kotz.


----------



## Legacyy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*

Mögen ist da so ne Sache Ich tu es zwar nicht, aber es hat ne sehr gute Quali und ist net soo teuer^^


----------



## thom_cat (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Doch, mir ist der Stromverbrauch im Idle sehr wichtig, und gerade da bin ich mit dem Asrock Z68 Extreme4 zufrieden, denn der Idle-Verbrauch liegt bei mir (ohne Undervolting) bei sehr guten ~85 Watt, wohlgemerkt mit einer GTX690 im Schlepptau


 
dann weißt du ja doch worauf ich hier raus will 
und die z68 generation war auch bei asrock noch deutlich besser aufgestellt was die spannungsversorgung angeht.
bei so einem board hätte ich ja auch nichts gesagt 




Softy schrieb:


> Ja, man darf da nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, irgendwo muss die Preisdifferenz zwischen einem Asrock Z77 Pro3 und einem Asus WS Revolution herkommen



die differenz hat ja hier auch noch ganz andere gründe.
aber natürlich kann man bei so einem einsteiger board nicht zaubern.




Threshold schrieb:


> Für 20-25 Watt Unterschied im Idle zwischen zwei H77 oder Z77 Boards mit identischer Ausstattung und bei exakt gleicher Hardware hätte ich doch bitte mal eine Quelle für deine Aussage.


 
wo habe ich das denn bitte behauptet?
ich sagte mit diversen einsparungen hier und da, kann man schnell 20-25 watt einsparen.
aber ich kann mir gerne die mühe machen und dir messungen raussuchen wo wir uns bei sonst gleicher hardware bei >10 watt befinden und das nur durchs board.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neuer Komplett-PC 1000 - 1200 €*



thom_cat schrieb:


> wo habe ich das denn bitte behauptet?
> ich sagte mit diversen einsparungen hier und da, kann man schnell 20-25 watt einsparen.
> aber ich kann mir gerne die mühe machen und dir messungen raussuchen wo wir uns bei sonst gleicher hardware bei >10 watt befinden und das nur durchs board.


 
Du kannst bei den Boards alle Stromspar Modi ausführen. Dann kannst du über 30 Watt im Vergleich zu keinen Stromsparmodus einsparen.
Das ist aber rein eine Einstellung im Bios. Mit Asrock hat das nichts zu tun.
Du solltest also nicht pauschalisieren sondern die Sache mal richtig darstellen. Was du hier tust ist nichts anders als die Dinge falsch auszulegen oder nicht korrekt wieder zu geben.


----------



## thom_cat (23. August 2012)

Ich rede hier nicht von Vergleichen von Boards mit oder ohne Stromsparfunktionen.
Es geht darum, das Boards unter gleichen Bedingungen deutliche Unterschiede aufweisen!

Wenn man sich mal gezielt damit beschäftigt, sieht man recht schnell, dass das Mainboard ein nicht unerheblicher Faktor sein kann wenn es um den Verbrauch des Systems geht.

Aber gut, ich sehe schon, dass es hier wohl keinen Sinn macht das Thema auf den Tisch zu bringen...


----------

